# Favourite E-cig Youtube Reviews



## DarthVaper (6/6/15)

*Hey Guys and Girls!*

Just wanted to find out your favourite Youtube E-cig review channels ? I have only been vaping for 2 weeks, but am currently enjoying *IndoorSmokers* channel. For n00bs to elite vapers!

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCShPX44-EC3HtvKohu3Ws4A

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## johan (6/6/15)

DarthVaper said:


> *Hey Guys and Girls!*
> 
> Just wanted to find out your favourite Youtube E-cig review channels ? I have only been vaping for 2 weeks, but am currently enjoying *IndoorSmokers* channel. For n00bs to elite vapers!
> 
> ...



My preference in no particular order (2+1 of them are local forum members):

http://www.toddsreviews.com/
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC93Yb6OpT0MUaeE7dsAX4Pw
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCcIYia_3w10rfIJWicsRjLQ
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCwZIKflO3tzj14_3B8iM6Lw

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (6/6/15)

I watched a lot of his stuff in the beginning. Now I'm mostly on Rip Trippers, Suck My Mod, Super X Drifter and a few others


----------



## Andre (6/6/15)

I hate watching videos. They are all too long. Will make the exception only if I need to learn something specific not otherwise available.

Only videos I watch are our @Rob Fisher's Ramblings - short and relaxing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (6/6/15)

Todd and Twisted for me

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/6/15)

kimbo said:


> Todd and Twisted for me



Any reviewer other than Twisted for me!


----------



## kimbo (6/6/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Any reviewer other than Twisted for me!


Rob i watch him for entertainment purpose

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jakey (6/6/15)

Vaping bogan is for entertainment, something about twisted irks me. Cant stand him.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## DarkSide (6/6/15)

IndoorSmokers
Suck My Mod
Ruby Roo
GrimmGreen
TiaVapes

All very informative, especially GrimmGreen, up to date and his vlogs are damn good.


----------



## free3dom (6/6/15)

The Vapor Chronicles - very informative without too much "look at me, I'm so cool" 

Todd - because he's awesome.
PBusardo - because he's thorough.
GoreGore Britnee - because she's cute

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (6/6/15)

Welcome @DarthVaper 

I dont watch much videos, takes too long - as @Andre says

My number one is @Rob Fisher on this very forum
For entertainment value and to see all the latest greatest gear 

I will occasionally watch PBusardo on a device I am interested in buying because he is very thorough. I like the way he looks at the mods on the oscilloscope. He often uncovers flaws that are not obvious to the prospective buyer.

I sometimes watch RipTripper for his coiling videos because its much easier to see how to do something with a video. I like him because he is extremely good at explaining coil making.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Barak (6/6/15)

I enjoy twisted and rip trippers and for the technical stuff pbussardo.


----------



## Mitch (7/6/15)

https://m.youtube.com/user/GrimmGreen


For me the best reviewer by far


----------



## Alex (7/6/15)

For quite some time now, I've not been watching any vaping related channels. I do enjoy that one old geezer who rambles alot though.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## zadiac (7/6/15)

Todd's Reviews and Matt from Suck My Mod

Will watch that idiot Rip Trippers occasionally if I have no other choice and also watch Super X now and then.


----------



## johan (7/6/15)

zadiac said:


> Todd and Suck My Mod
> 
> Will watch that idiot Rip Trippers occasionally if I have no other choice and also watch Super X now and then.



LOL, that 1'st sentence: "Todd and Suck My Mod" sounds not kosher

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## zadiac (7/6/15)

johan said:


> LOL, that 1'st sentence: "Todd and Suck My Mod" sounds not kosher



Changed it you filthy minded....person you....hahahaha

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

